
GCP CloudSQL Now Supports PostgreSQL 11.1 (Beta) - CoachRufus87
https://cloud.google.com/sql/docs/postgres/db-versions
======
contrahax
CloudSQL overall is a great product, but not having a public roadmap or
communicating at all with their customers is pretty rotten and you really
can't trust them because of that. I would recommend anyone considering putting
things on CloudSQL stay vigilant - this may be the last update for 3yrs (like
the last release) so don't get too attached.

We tried for months to get an answer out of somebody at Google about this and
could not get a solid response - no clue if they were working on it at all, if
the product had anyone working on it, or if it was even going to stay around.
This caused us (and I'm sure many others, based on the huge threads on their
bug tracker) to move off of CloudSQL for greener pastures. These "surprise"
Apple-style announcements don't make anything better for the people who
actually have to plan their infrastructure out.

